# Predictive Programming Anyone? "In today's world y ou have to be prepared."



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

*Predictive Programming Anyone? "In today's world y ou have to be prepared."*






Say what you will. I am spending the dough to see this in the theater. Day off tomorrow so I can catch a budget show. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I want to catch this. Looks good.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Been looking forward to it. 

And this is not a spoiler, just my opinion seeing the various trailers. 

But I think through much of the film they make the prepper (John Goodman) look like one of those "crazy Doomsday preppers", as the media tends to do, but by the end he's proven to be right. I hope?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

WAIT skip it. I bit last night. SPOILER ALERT MOVE ON IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW

The story line had so much potential that just never was developed. It was a low budget film w/ 3 main characters (not John Goodman's best effort) that moved along slowly for 1 hour and 45 minute film. They were supposedly hunkered down in a bunker after a nuclear attack built by Goodman .......... wasn't fascinating to begin with but turned awful when the worm aliens showed up at the end.

I have no plans to build a bunker, but the mechanics behind one interest me, so that was my main driver for the movie splurge at 31 bucks for 3 of us. They had a relatively shitty bunker, a lot of buckets of food. The water, sewer part is easy its the fresh air part I wanted to see. This guy had an air lock and a high dollar filtered air system with large 36 inch duct work cause .......its got to be big enough for someone to crawl through to escape huh?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Been looking forward to it.
> 
> And this is not a spoiler, just my opinion seeing the various trailers.
> 
> But I think through much of the film they make the prepper (John Goodman) look like one of those "crazy Doomsday preppers", as the media tends to do, but by the end he's proven to be right. I hope?


Johh's character is as nut job as you can get ..... yes though in the end ..... he was right about worm aliens.


----------

